# Freddie - Chihuahua x Jack Russell - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Freddie is an approx 4 year old Chihuahua x Jack Russell who recently came into rescue. He was given to a woman by a stranger as she was walking through a car park. The lady who he was handed to had young children and Freddie is not confident around kids.



We are looking for an adult only home for Freddie and someone who understands nervy dogs. He is not keen on men initially, so if there is a man in the new home then he will have to make an extra effort with him. His habit with new men is that he will bark at them. We deal with this by getting the man to do everything for him so that he looks to him for food and things he wants, rather than him being a threat.
We have no doubt that he has been badly treated by a man in the past.



Freddie will live happily with other dogs of all sizes and has no reaction with cats. He is fine with small animals.
He exercises well off lead and has very good recall.

Freddie has been castrated, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and flea treated.

A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Freddie is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Freddy is now in a new home


----------

